# U.S. woman's body found in suitcase in Bali



## Ogoma

Jakarta, Indonesia (CNN) - The cabbie probably thought nothing of it when the young couple left their large hard-sided suitcase in the trunk of his car and went back into the five-star hotel.  

They said they needed to find the other person they were with and to pay their bill.  

But after a lengthy wait, the young man and woman still hadn't returned. Puzzled, the driver called hotel security.  

The suitcase in the trunk looked very odd. It was wrapped in a bedsheet. Then the cabbie saw blood.  

When authorities at the South Kuta station in Bali, Indonesia, opened it, they found inside the badly beaten body of Sheila von Weise Mack, wrapped in a blood-stained bedsheet.  

Two smaller suitcases were found in the St. Regis Bali Resort garden. Both contained hotel towels with blood on them, according to police.  

Mack, 62, of Chicago, had been staying at the posh St. Regis with her daughter, Heather Mack, and the daughter's boyfriend, Tommy Schaefer.  

The daughter and her boyfriend were later found at another hotel about 10 kilometers (6 miles) away. The couple's St. Regis room was "very messy," with clothes still inside.  

The couple told police they had been taken captive at the resort Tuesday by an armed gang, whose members killed Sheila von Weise Mack, but they escaped, CNN affiliate Trans TV reported.  

Djoko Hari Utomo, police chief of Denpasar, the capital of Bali, said the pair were taken into custody but said they cannot be described as suspects at this point of the investigation.


----------



## yynot

So the daughter and her BF killed her? WTH?!


----------



## starchgirl

Saw a report that the relationship between mom and daughter was very bad and the police were called to their home over 80 times for domestic violence. 

May the mother rest in peace. She did not deserve the indignity inflicted on her by her daughter and boyfriend.


----------



## Kiowa

Stupid kids... that hotel...its not cheap...like $500 a night, who did they think were going to pay the bill?

 Indonesia jails are harsh...and sentences even harsher 











Mother


----------



## caligirl

are my eyes deceiving me?  they look black


----------



## FriscoGirl

caligirl said:


> are my eyes deceiving me?  they look black



The mother was married to a well-known (African American) Chicago Jazz musician, James L. Mack. He had a heart attack and died in 2006 while vacationing in Greece.


----------



## okange76

They are in the hottest soup of their lives. They have no idea.  Indonesia executes people for drug possession, murder and terrorism. They are definitely going to be put to death. Being American will not help them one bit because Americans have been executed for drugs before. Execution is by firing squad in the middle of the night in some remote location.


----------



## topnotch1010

okange76 said:


> They are in the hottest soup of their lives. They have no idea.  Indonesia executes people for drug possession, murder and terrorism. They are definitely going to be put to death. Being American will not help them one bit because Americans have been executed for drugs before. Execution is by firing squad in the middle of the night in some remote location.



Justice served!


----------



## Cien

wow...I had seen the pic of the mother, but not the daughter/boyfriend. I'm shocked!

The daughter looks different in the attached pic:




How evil they must be to fold and stuff the mom into a suitcase.  

On another note, what kind of parent allows her teen daughter to bring her boyfriend on a trip like that---or any trip for that matter?


----------



## Ogoma

I reject this one. She is mixed race and her boyfriend is mixed race, white, or Asian until I am informed otherwise.


----------



## Mortons

That was the wrong place to pull this type of crime. In the US we piddle around with juveniles and let them run around. In Indonesia and other places you would be lucky not to get hanged or shot shortly after sentencing.


----------



## angelhairtype4

Ogoma said:


> I reject this one. She is mixed race and her boyfriend is mixed race, white, or Asian until I am informed otherwise.




Now you know they are going to label these misfits black lol. They are only biracial when they are good.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

This story never gets old.

Let's see: mom and daughter already have a rocky relationship. Daughter gets a boyfriend, mom doesn't like him too much. But mom relents and accepts him anyway. Mom and daughter get into a fight, and tells boyfriend she hates her mom. Boyfriend offers to whack mom. Daughter and boyfriend participate in the murder together.

They might have had a chance in the U.S. but they are FINISHED.


----------



## FlowerHair

FriscoGirl said:


> The mother was married to a well-known (African American) Chicago Jazz musician, James L. Mack. He had a heart attack and died in 2006 while vacationing in Greece.



Vacations are not good for this family!

These evil teenagers are so stupid, they have lost their freedom and possibly their lives forever. Who wants to spend the rest of their life in a prison in Bali?? Or be executed there?

I guess I cannot reject them, but...


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Dang, you'd think after 80 calls the cops would figure out a way to separate them lol.


----------



## Kiowa

SoopremeBeing said:


> This story never gets old.
> 
> Let's see: mom and daughter already have a rocky relationship. Daughter gets a boyfriend, mom doesn't like him too much. But mom relents and accepts him anyway. Mom and daughter get into a fight, and tells boyfriend she hates her mom. Boyfriend offers to whack mom. *Daughter and boyfriend participate in the murder together.
> *
> They might have had a chance in the U.S. but they are FINISHED.



This is the part I don't get...so after the murder, what next? I reject them, not because of race, but because they are plain stupid..


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Kiowa said:


> This is the part I don't get...so after the murder, what next? I reject them, not because of race, but because they are plain stupid..





Someone usually squeals after the murder. Usually the boyfriend, "she told me to do it." Boyfriend gets about 20 years, but girlfriend gets life for plotting the murder.

So many documented stories like this, and people STILL think they can get away with it. Yep, STOOPID.


----------



## chicitygirl

I know quite a few people that were neighbors of this family. Word on the street is that she was the typical spoiled rich kid that they basically never disciplined and she ran the house. Threatened to beat the mom's butt everyday and this all got really bad when the dad died. The mom was afraid of her. And as you can see from the pics, she wasn't anything intimidating physically. 

IMO,  this is a perfect example of how not properly parenting your kid and setting up discipline and boundaries will literally have your kid out here committing murder and thinking they can get away with it. It's a shame. I think she tried to give her everything and allow her freedom and "choices" (she apparently let the girl drop out of high school, even though she was smart, and kept giving her money to basically spend all her time partying) and she raised a monster in the process.


----------



## Kiowa

SoopremeBeing said:


> Someone usually squeals after the murder. Usually the boyfriend, "she told me to do it." Boyfriend gets about 20 years, but girlfriend gets life for plotting the murder.
> 
> So many documented stories like this, and people STILL think they can get away with it. Yep, STOOPID.



I admit to being an IDTV addict, and white folk seem to stay trying to get away with this...we don't need to be equal in everything


----------



## bluediamond0829

Wow and the story they told authorities was really bad.  Yea they were held hostage by a gang.  Yea right but all that time your in a cab with a suitcase with your Mom's body in it and you escaped but didn't say anything to the cab driver to take you to the police department. Right.  Had to plot a good story to come up with.  And then to still be in the country and in the area too.  

They are gone and weren't smart at all.  You are in a foreign country and commit murder.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Just watched the news coverage... Why are they hiding their faces? We got you. It's over.


----------



## snoop

I don't understand how I could have 80 calls to the cops (who cares who called) then decide to vacation with the person?  It just seems like it had BAD IDEA written on it from the start....


----------



## calm_delight

Wonder how long before this is on Dateline, ID, etc.  This is a mess!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

snoop said:


> I don't understand how I could have 80 calls to the cops (who cares who called) then decide to vacation with the person?  It just seems like it had BAD IDEA written on it from the start....



It's not just a person, it's her daughter, it gets blurry. I'm sure she didn't expect to be murdered.


----------



## Kiowa

BEAUTYU2U said:


> It's not just a person, it's her daughter, it gets blurry. I'm sure she didn't expect to be murdered.



They might be able to prove that it's pre-mediated 



> it emerged Schaefer told friends he  didn't expect to return from his trip to the paradise island.Schaefer  wrote on Facebook that he was going to Indonesia and 'wasn't sure when  he was coming back', then going to China, a former college friend said



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-meet-wasn-t-sure-d-return.html#ixzz3ANfi0S8j 
Follow us: mailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## JaneBond007

............................eta: post new info....


----------



## JaneBond007

chicitygirl said:


> I know quite a few people that were neighbors of this family. Word on the street is that she was the typical spoiled rich kid that they basically never disciplined and she ran the house. Threatened to beat the mom's butt everyday and this all got really bad when the dad died. The mom was afraid of her. And as you can see from the pics, she wasn't anything intimidating physically.
> 
> IMO,  this is a perfect example of how not properly parenting your kid and setting up discipline and boundaries will literally have your kid out here committing murder and thinking they can get away with it. It's a shame. I think she tried to give her everything and allow her freedom and "choices" (she apparently let the girl drop out of high school, even though she was smart, and kept giving her money to basically spend all her time partying) and she raised a monster in the process.





   Discipline is necessary, but we must face it, some people are just plain evil no matter what.  Plenty of spoiled  children don't murder their parents.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

it's like a scene from killer kids ...BTW those two pictures do not look like the same person.


----------



## Kiowa

JaneBond007 said:


> Drug run with promises of a ton of money after the trip, nice hotel stay.  Something went wrong, the drugs weren't delivered, the drug gang killed the mother, maybe.



The mother was already wealthy...that hotel is a $500 a night hotel...why would they need do a drug run? Kid has an established history with the mother....mother does not like hip hop wanna be boyfriend -it would not be the first time someone got someone else to whack a parent...consequences be damned


----------



## starchgirl

Daughter was intent on doing wrong. She and the boyfriend were recently caught partying at a Chicago hotel using the mom's credit card without her permission.


----------



## PureSilver

You know how you can look at someone and see evil on them. Well that's exactly how the BF looks in the picture, trying hard to seem innocent, but trouble, evil and callousness written all over him.


----------



## chicitygirl

The family was wealthy. The boy came from money too. Not to say that rich kids don't get involved in drug running, but the mom gave the girl access to plenty of money. I do think they may have been doing drugs and may have been high when this happened. That wouldn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## FriscoGirl

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Dang, you'd think after 80 calls the cops would figure out a way to separate them lol.



They were separated! 

The daughter had dropped out of college and her boyfriend were chilling in a posh Chicago hotel on the other stolen credit card. The mother convinced the daughter to participate in their annual exotic vacation.


----------



## Lucie

My heart hurts for the deceased and the people that loved her. Obviously her damn daughter was not one of them. I don't understand this world. I would give so much to have a mom. You have a waste of flesh like this girl, that has a mom and kills her. I get that the mother probably set NO boundaries but to kill her? What the he11? Here I am escorting lady bugs out of my apartment and she just stuffs her mom like clothes in luggage. I hope she gets punished. But not executed. She needs to be around forever with all the time in the world to think. Her boyfriend doesn't even deserve my comment.


----------



## msbettyboop

Some of us cry everyday wishing for our mother back and someone just willingly kills her own mother? . Does she understand she just lost the only person willing to fight to the death to protect her. You are in for a rude awakening nasty horrible little girl.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I wonder what the extradition policy is between the US and Indonesia.

I say this all the time, you cannot go into other countries (especially as an American) and act a fool. You have to be more than on your best behavior.


----------



## laurend

I hope they don't extradite back to the US. They need to see a real prison and a real sentence. They are from my hometown of Chicago.


----------



## snoop

BEAUTYU2U said:


> It's not just a person, it's her daughter, it gets blurry. I'm sure she didn't expect to be murdered.



For sure I don't think she expected to be murdered and I feel bad that the mother has been, but removing the murder from the equation why would I pay good money to vacation with someone that either I've called the cops on or has called the cops on me 80 TIMES.  I'm pretty sure that I could find someone else to vacation with....

Either way the daughter and her bf are sick....


----------



## Kanky

A shame. I'm glad that no black people were involved in this incident.


----------



## jerseyhaircare

Kanky said:


> A shame. I'm glad that no black people were involved in this incident.



The murderer and murderess looked plenty black to me, even if they are likely mixed.


----------



## daydreem2876

SoopremeBeing said:


> I wonder what the extradition policy is between the US and Indonesia.
> 
> I say this all the time, you cannot go into other countries (especially as an American) and act a fool. You have to be more than on your best behavior.


 

Somebody else is welcome to school me... but I don't think the US has grounds for extradition.  They commited the crime in Bali and are under their jurisdiction. Besides, bring them back here for what? they deserve whatever consequences they get.  Hopefully, theres enough money for a good attorney


----------



## SoopremeBeing

daydreem2876 Remember that story from the early 90s about the American kid who was caned in Singapore? People were making a big stink here in the US because he was an American citizen, and that caning as a punishment for graffiti was inhumane or some crap. Well in the end he was punished by the Singapore government. The case is really old so the details are a bit foggy.

Another rich kid who felt his money was above the law. But then again...this was a white kid.


----------



## laurend

SoopremeBeing said:


> daydreem2876 Remember that story from the early 90s about the American kid who was caned in Singapore? People were making a big stink here in the US because he was an American citizen, and that caning as a punishment for graffiti was inhumane or some crap. Well in the end he was punished by the Singapore government. The case is really old so the details are a bit foggy.
> 
> Another rich kid who felt his money was above the law. But then again...this was a white kid.



SoopremeBeing  The Singapore government also got a lot of phone calls from Americans that supported him getting caned.  That was definitely pre internet days and I wonder if it happened to today how the internet would blow up.


----------



## Honey01

I bet Investigation Discovery channel covers this in a couple of years.

I can see it being on Deadly Women just based on the daughters history with her mother.


----------



## vevster

Honey01 said:


> I bet Investigation Discovery channel covers this in a couple of years.  I can see it being on Deadly Women just based on the daughters history with her mother.



What about Lifetime?


----------



## all_1_length

calm_delight said:


> *Wonder how long before this is on Dateline, ID, 48 Hours, Snapped, Deadly Women...etc.*  This is a mess!


Not long and I'll be watching.


----------



## julzinha

I'm waiting for that 20/20 interview. I wonder if they will say she was a bright kid with emotional disturbances or a sociopath who terrorized her mother.


----------



## vevster

I'm going to set a google news alert for this story.


----------



## vevster

She is saying that she has an ectopic pregnancy and must fly to the US for treatment. She knows she is in BIG trouble in Indonesia.


----------



## DeepBluSea

Wow.  I read this in CNN earlier this week.  Did not know the details.   Smh.  How old is the girl? Did she really think she would kill her mom and then live off her parents money.  There is no doubt that she and her man did it, so I have no problem with them being executed. Take em out back!


----------



## Kiowa

vevster said:


> She is saying that she has an ectopic pregnancy and must fly to the US for treatment. She knows she is in BIG trouble in Indonesia.



That's unlikely going to get her back to the US though..but when you are possibly facing death by firing squad...gotta come up with something...


----------



## NijaG

vevster said:


> She is saying that she has an ectopic pregnancy and must fly to the US for treatment. She knows she is in BIG trouble in Indonesia.





Aren't ectopic pregnancies, something that is dealt with asap? 

She's grasping at straws. I'm sure they can treat her medically over there.

I hope the Indonesia government keeps her there and try her and her BF. Hope they get very long sentences.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

There are no grounds for extradition and I hope the Indonesian government throws the book at her.


----------



## GoldenRule

Kanky said:


> A shame. I'm glad that no black people were involved in this incident.



Well you know how that goes....beige people that excel are "mixed" or "half-white". Beige people that are murderers are black.


----------



## Ganjababy

yeah. I do not  think this case will pan out the same...

I wonder if she is a psychopath? Abused? What's her story? Nothing excuses her actions. Yet I still wonder why a teen would kill the person who gave birth to her.




SoopremeBeing said:


> daydreem2876 Remember that story from the early 90s about the American kid who was caned in Singapore? People were making a big stink here in the US because he was an American citizen, and that caning as a punishment for graffiti was inhumane or some crap. Well in the end he was punished by the Singapore government. The case is really old so the details are a bit foggy.
> 
> Another rich kid who felt his money was above the law. But then again...this was a white kid.



Yeah. I don't think this case


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

NijaG said:


> Aren't ectopic pregnancies, something that is dealt with asap?
> 
> She's grasping at straws. I'm sure they can treat her medically over there.
> 
> I hope the Indonesia government keeps her there and try her and her BF. Hope they get very long sentences.



I hate to sound morbid but ummm .... She won't need no medical attention for the baby  cause she won't live that long.


----------



## vevster

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I hate to sound morbid but ummm .... She won't need no medical attention for the baby  cause she won't live that long.



Would the Indonesian Govt let her deliver the baby first, or just execute her.

It is confirmed that she is pregnant.


----------



## julzinha

vevster said:


> Would the Indonesian Govt let her deliver the baby first, or just execute her.
> 
> It is confirmed that she is pregnant.



Probably deliver the baby. But she probably thinks this will save her and it won't. They'll either execute her or she'll be in jail most of her life.


----------



## PretteePlease

You don't deliver ectopic pregnancies. You kill the baby (abortion or reabsorption or it dies and isn't reabsorbed if it is too big) or the baby kills you that's it that's all. 

I would support more immediate killings of criminals but it would be used disproportionately on black men.


----------



## starchgirl

If it's an ectopic pregnancy, she won't make it to delivery because the Fallopian tube where the embryo has implanted will rupture as it's stretched beyond capacity unless they abort the pregnancy, which is why she is saying she needs medical treatment.

She's not pregnant.  No OB GYN worth their license would have let her fly to Bali before treating her due to the risk for rupture.

She's lying!


----------



## belleama

vevster said:


> I'm going to set a google news alert for this story.



How do you do that?


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Just read the updates. What a pathetic child.


----------



## WhereItsAt

Well since it's confirmed that she is pregnant from what I read in here, then she's lying about it being ectopic. No OB/GYN would knowingly let her fly out of the country with an ectopic pregnancy. That would have been resolved the moment it was confirmed that the embryo implanted in her tubes instead of her uterus. So she can have a seat with that...  Secondly, I would give up everything I have to have one minute with my mom again. Not a day goes by that I don't miss and think about my mother. She died 2 years ago on Aug 7 and it still hasn't dawned on me that she's really gone. This brat and her bf killed her mother for no reason when her mother gave her whatever she wanted. There are no grounds for either of them to be extradited back to the US bc they didn't commit the crime in the US and then flee to Indonesia. They are under Indonesian jurisdiction and laws. Seeing as as they could kill her mom so easily with no remorse, they really shouldn't be having children anyway.         



I have no issues with Indonesia putting them both to death by firing squad. I wish they would do it with the quickness. They don't deserve another moment taking oxygen away from people that would have appreciated to been in their positions.


----------



## Kiowa

belleama said:


> How do you do that?



Here you go belleama

http://google.about.com/od/personalizegoogle/ss/createAlertSBS.htm


----------



## luckiestdestiny

So is she pregnant or not? Is it ectopic or not? IF it's ectopic I see them thinking oh well, it's dead anyways and not sending her back so that was a bad "try" at getting extradition.  IF she's pregnant (non ectopic) I doubt they'll kill her until the baby is born.


----------



## doll-baby

This is horrible, they must both be psychotic, how can you kill another human being let along your own mother ?


----------



## calliope

Indonesia sentenced a 56 year old grandmother to the firing squad for smuggling in some cocaine.

  I can see how those 2 would be ready to start spinning tales and running scared.  Probably thought they had planned the perfect crime.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

If that pregnancy was ectopic and the government allowed the child to be born, would it be shipped back to America? Would it stay in Indonesia? So many questions ....


----------



## GoldenRule

BEAUTYU2U said:


> If that pregnancy was ectopic and the government allowed the child to be born, would it be shipped back to America? Would it stay in Indonesia? So many questions ....



Ectopic pregnancies are in the fallopian tube and do not survive. There isn't a chance of that.


----------



## vevster

Why are folks combining the ectopic with the pregnancy?

I'm sure there are medical teams in Indonesia that could deal with an ectopic pregnancy.

She is just saying that to get back to the US.  They tested her and she is PREG.  She is lying about the ectopic part.


----------



## divya

Indonesia?


BYE!


----------



## sj10460

Why didn't they leave after murdering the mother?

Why didn't they have the driver drive them to a hotel other than the one they were staying at?

Or dump the body near slums?

If you're going to kill someone at least do it the smart way.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Wait a minute...

If she is pregnant why is she smoking cigarettes?



> Why didn't they leave after murdering the mother?
> 
> Why didn't they have the driver drive them to a hotel other than the one they were staying at?
> 
> Or dump the body near slums?



That may have worked. They did TRY to leave. But I don't think they knew that the mother had all their passports locked in a safety deposit box at the hotel. That only she could open.


----------



## Ganjababy

If she can kill her own mother, then the health of her child would be the least of her concerns.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

GoldenRule said:


> Ectopic pregnancies are in the fallopian tube and do not survive. There isn't a chance of that.



Sorry, I meant if it WAS NOT ectopic.


----------



## vevster

SoopremeBeing said:


> Wait a minute...  If she is pregnant why is she smoking cigarettes?  That may have worked. They did TRY to leave. But I don't think they knew that the mother had all their passports locked in a safety deposit box at the hotel. That only she could open.



Women smoking while preg is a whole other thread.


----------



## calliope

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Sorry, I meant if it WAS NOT ectopic.



Very curious about this as well.


----------



## GoldenRule

If she's pregnant,  they'll most likely allow her to deliver. They'll also probably stone her because she's pregnant but isn't married. They don't play that.


----------



## DeepBluSea

That poor baby.  I wonder who will take it in.   Funny, she is clamoring for a break bc she is going to become a mother but couldn't give her mother the same human kindness she is seeking.   

I don't know what her relationship with her mother was like but she was old enough to leave.   She didn't have to kill the woman.


----------



## julzinha

DeepBluSea said:


> That poor baby.  I wonder who will take it in.   Funny, she is clamoring for a break bc she is going to become a mother but couldn't give her mother the same human kindness she is seeking.  I don't know what her relationship with her mother was like but she was old enough to leave.   She didn't have to kill the woman.



Hopefully, the baby will be adopted and have no knowledge of these people. I think she's trying to use the baby as a scapegoat.


----------



## Eiano

FlowerHair said:


> I guess I cannot reject them, but...





I always wonder how people of 2 different nationalities feel with some of the comments on this board. I know I am personally guilty of putting some out there. I'm glad you have a sense of humor about all of this!


----------



## Eiano

Also, can she claim "affluenza"?

She is part white...

Would that be "half-fluenza"?


----------



## FlowerHair

I just had to come back to this thread. See, this is what happens when you REWARD bad behavior with trips to Bali etc.  It's so sad when people have a perfectly healthy child and decide to ruin its life with bad parenting. All of their lives were ruined. 

I'm sure the daughter was regularly beating the mom and this time it went out of hand. Now, she'll be pregnant in jail for 9 months and know that she will never be able to raise her child - thank God. Whether she'll be executed or spend life in prison, her child will never be part of her life. 

I'm sure the boy's parents will try to come with some "our poor son" story, since he seems as callous and spoilt as the girl.


----------



## CHI10

i wonder if they will still execute her since she is in the early stages of her pregnancy...


----------



## belleama

Kiowa said:


> Here you go belleama
> 
> http://google.about.com/od/personalizegoogle/ss/createAlertSBS.htm



Thank you! I had no idea you could do that.


----------



## Ogoma

CHI10 said:


> i wonder if they will still execute her since she is in the early stages of her pregnancy...



I think she is trying to play on the same sympathies the pregnant British girl found smuggling drugs to Laos did. She ended up having her death sentence commuted and serving her sentence in Britain. It is rumored she got pregnant in prison for that same reason, but she might have been raped.

I wonder if it will work for her since she is accused of killing her own mother.


----------



## Mortons

You cannot travel with an epic pregnancy. WTF is she talking about?


----------



## Shiks

Her baby will be 'beige' as you guys say. Stats for adoption of black kids are dismal and when you add a killer mother,that child has an almost zero chance of being adopted.


----------



## MamitaLolita

vevster said:


> Would the Indonesian Govt let her deliver the baby first, or just execute her.  It is confirmed that she is pregnant.



No baby is delivered in an ectopic pregnancy. It occurs when the fertilized egg gets stuck in the Fallopian tube. It is deadly if not removed.


----------



## Ogoma

Shiks said:


> Her baby will be 'beige' as you guys say. Stats for adoption of black kids are dismal and when you add a killer mother,that child has an almost zero chance of being adopted.



Baby? It will get adopted fast. There is a shortage of babies. Faster if it is a girl.


----------



## ChasingBliss

calm_delight said:


> Wonder how long before this is on Dateline, ID, etc. This is a mess!


 
Oh yeah they will be all over this repeating the story with different actors and everything. 

Young evil fool. I give her the same empathy she gave her mother.


----------



## vevster

MamitaLolita said:


> No baby is delivered in an ectopic pregnancy. It occurs when the fertilized egg gets stuck in the Fallopian tube. It is deadly if not removed.



It has been confirmed that the pregnancy is not ectopic.


----------



## [email protected]@

Her and the bf are in jail acting a fool 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2014/08/31/bali-murder-suitcase-chicago/14569125/

She sounds self entitled. This really isn't gonna help her case. I feel bad for the bf's mom though. She started a fundraising campaign for that fool:

http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loca...pect-Creates-Fundraising-Page--272946031.html


----------



## Ogoma

^^ they are nuts. They complain about the food in prison, the Indonesian authorities buy them KFC, they complain the Indonesian police is stereotyping them racially for giving them chicken. According to the article, this was a shock to the police because most local people cannot afford KFC. 

If she is lucky, she will get 15 years so she should get used to the food. Chances of her getting off are slim to none. Her cushy life is over for a looong time.


----------



## [email protected]@

What about the pregnancy? She's only 2 months....will they wait until she gives birth?

Man, I don't know if I could sit up there preggers knowing that I'm gonna get executed at the end of my pregnancy


----------



## Ogoma

She could be convicted of the lesser charge relating to crime of passion, which would mean 15 years. If I had to bet, I think that is what they would get. I think there would be a lot of pressure on Indonesia to not execute Americans (or westerners in general).


----------



## Mortons

Reading the comments on that funding account, it seems many who are donating know the family personally. Which is at least understandable, though still bad.


----------



## LaBelleLL

FlowerHair said:


> I just had to come back to this thread. See, this is what happens when you REWARD bad behavior with trips to Bali etc.  It's so sad when people have a perfectly healthy child and decide to ruin its life with bad parenting. All of their lives were ruined.  I'm sure the daughter was regularly beating the mom and this time it went out of hand. Now, she'll be pregnant in jail for 9 months and know that she will never be able to raise her child - thank God. Whether she'll be executed or spend life in prison, her child will never be part of her life.  I'm sure the boy's parents will try to come with some "our poor son" story, since he seems as callous and spoilt as the girl.



I can't entirely disagree with this. I don't think the mother made her this way. She did not make her daughter into a person to murder her. I do think the daughter has mental issues/personality disorder so from jump, the mother was not dealing with a healthy child. And the mother, instead of using tough love, tried to win her over. I read somewhere that the mother didn't want to send her to jail bc she didn't think the system would help her, which is in part true. 

The daughter got herself into this mess and committed these acts bc she is a bad person and a bad seed. Not bc of her mother or "bad parenting". No one made her this way and certainly not her mother who was spoiling her and probably trying her best as a single mother. It seems as if the mother putting her foot down in some form (not paying the bf's bill) led to her death! 

I'm not a mother yet but I have lived long enough and have come across enough bad seeded children, classmates, and even family members where no matter what the parents did - good or bad parenting - those kids were going to turn out rotten with bad habits.


----------



## ambergirl

FlowerHair said:


> I just had to come back to this thread. See, this is what happens when you REWARD bad behavior with trips to Bali etc.  It's so sad when people have a perfectly healthy child and decide to ruin its life with bad parenting. All of their lives were ruined.  I'm sure the daughter was regularly beating the mom and this time it went out of hand. Now, she'll be pregnant in jail for 9 months and know that she will never be able to raise her child - thank God. Whether she'll be executed or spend life in prison, her child will never be part of her life.  I'm sure the boy's parents will try to come with some "our poor son" story, since he seems as callous and spoilt as the girl.





LaBelleLL said:


> I can't entirely disagree with this. I don't think the mother made her this way. She did not make her daughter into a person to murder her. I do think the daughter has mental issues/personality disorder so from jump, the mother was not dealing with a healthy child. And the mother, instead of using tough love, tried to win her over. I read somewhere that the mother didn't want to send her to jail bc she didn't think the system would help her, which is in part true.  The daughter got herself into this mess and committed these acts bc she is a bad person and a bad seed. Not bc of her mother or "bad parenting". No one made her this way and certainly not her mother who was spoiling her and probably trying her best as a single mother. It seems as if the mother putting her foot down in some form (not paying the bf's bill) led to her death!  I'm not a mother yet but I have lived long enough and have come across enough bad seeded children, classmates, and even family members where no matter what the parents did - good or bad parenting - those kids were going to turn out rotten with bad habits.



Agree with both of you...but whether she was kicking moms arse on the regular because she was spoiled or disturbed...what sensible person would take this child and her boyfriend to Bali? 

Mom sounds like a weird type of masochist.  Maybe her hubby beat her too which is where her daughter got the idea that it was okay.


----------



## CoutureMe06

Dang. I have no words.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LaBelleLL

ambergirl said:


> Agree with both of you...but whether she was kicking moms arse on the regular because she was spoiled or disturbed...what sensible person would take this child and her boyfriend to Bali?  Mom sounds like a weird type of masochist.  Maybe her hubby beat her too which is where her daughter got the idea that it was okay.



I think if you are at the end of your rope as a parent you would do that. Maybe the daughter cried and cried and said she would change. That she was sorry for everything and has turned a new leaf. The mother thought ok - let's start over. Then maybe she thought it would be harmless to invite the BF to keep her daughter company. I think one of the most difficult things a parent can do is totally turn their back on their child bc they are just too bad. The mother should have done that but wasn't quite there yet. 

Yes there are plenty of things the mother could have done differently im sure. But I cannot agree that that it's the mothers fault or she brought her own death upon herself.

I think the daughter is sick. Like sick in the head. 

I have just seen some things and things are not so black and white the way that people are hinting in this thread.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Lord I hate to ask this but, how in the heck did the mother fit inside the suitcase?  I just can't even imagine


----------



## Kiowa

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Lord I hate to ask this but, how in the heck did the mother fit inside the suitcase?  I just can't even imagine



I watch too much IDTV, but you basically fold the person in half, by breaking a few bones, and fit them in...IDK for larger people, you need a saw..


----------



## ambergirl

LaBelleLL said:


> I think if you are at the end of your rope as a parent you would do that. Maybe the daughter cried and cried and said she would change. That she was sorry for everything and has turned a new leaf. The mother thought ok - let's start over. Then maybe she thought it would be harmless to invite the BF to keep her daughter company. I think one of the most difficult things a parent can do is totally turn their back on their child bc they are just too bad. The mother should have done that but wasn't quite there yet.  Yes there are plenty of things the mother could have done differently im sure. But I cannot agree that that it's the mothers fault or she brought her own death upon herself.  I think the daughter is sick. Like sick in the head.  I have just seen some things and things are not so black and white the way that people are hinting in this thread.



I think the mom was sick too.   Codependency to the max


----------



## LaBelleLL

ambergirl said:


> I think the mom was sick too.   Codependency to the max



I can't agree with that. Dealing with a child who obviously has mental issues is the like the end of the world. It's a hard truth to accept and it's not for everyone.  I do think she was in denial. That is very clear. But that's what the love for your child, let alone only child, leads you to do - deny the obvious until a certain point.


----------



## snoop

LaBelleLL said:


> I can't entirely disagree with this. I don't think the mother made her this way. She did not make her daughter into a person to murder her. I do think the daughter has mental issues/personality disorder so from jump, the mother was not dealing with a healthy child. And the mother, instead of using tough love, tried to win her over. I read somewhere that the mother didn't want to send her to jail bc she didn't think the system would help her, which is in part true.
> 
> The daughter got herself into this mess and committed these acts bc she is a bad person and a bad seed. Not bc of her mother or "bad parenting". *No one made her this way and certainly not her mother who was spoiling her and probably trying her best as a single mother. *It seems as if the mother putting her foot down in some form (not paying the bf's bill) led to her death!
> 
> I'm not a mother yet but I have lived long enough and have come across enough bad seeded children, classmates, and even family members where no matter what the parents did - good or bad parenting - those kids were going to turn out rotten with bad habits.




It seems to me that this behaviour start BEFORE her father died?  Not saying that her mother wasn't trying her best by spoiling her, but she was probably continuing with established parenting behaviour....



> Police in Oak Park, Ill., west of Chicago, said they made 86 calls to  the Macks' home for a variety of reasons — domestic disturbance, missing  person, credit card theft and other issues — *between 2004, when Heather  was 10*, and June 2013.





> Sheila Mack was white, and her husband — composer and arranger *James Mack, who died in 2006* — was black.


----------



## FelaShrine

Kanky said:


> A shame. I'm glad that no black people were involved in this incident.





yea let them eat cake in Indonsia where they dont believe in kid gloves.

Aint no bf worth me losing family wealth. ***. stupid kid.


----------



## FelaShrine

GoldenRule said:


> Well you know how that goes....beige people that excel are "mixed" or "half-white". Beige people that are murderers are black.



yall the ones willing to accept that

The girl and her boo are biracial.


----------



## ambergirl

LaBelleLL said:


> I can't agree with that. Dealing with a child who obviously has mental issues is the like the end of the world. It's a hard truth to accept and it's not for everyone.  I do think she was in denial. That is very clear. But that's what the love for your child, let alone only child, leads you to do - deny the obvious until a certain point.



I have masochistic mothers like this in my family dealing with unstable behavior due to severe drug addiction. Luckily no physical abuse but emotional abuse for sure. Those moms are just as ill as their kids. Letting your kids whoop on you and break you bones is not love. Under no scenario.  

 Mom needed mental help as much as her child.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Kiowa said:


> I watch too much IDTV, but you basically fold the person in half, by breaking a few bones, and fit them in...IDK for larger people, you need a saw..



Lord have mercy.  Wish I hadn't have asked   How one can end their mothers life, especially in a violent way, is beyond me. Kiowa


----------



## FlowerHair

WHY are they giving in to these fools and buying them McDonald's food?? They should have to eat Indonesian food, which would most likely be healthier for them. Seriously, what is wrong with these two??


----------



## FlowerHair

I knew the boy's mother would come with some sob story 

I KNEW it. If she had put in some effort earlier in his life, he wouldn't be in this situation right now.


----------



## doriannc

How is this girl pregnant smoking like a train in all those pictures. They need to be under the bus.


----------



## Abibi

daydreem2876 said:


> Somebody else is welcome to school me... but I don't think the US has grounds for extradition.  They commited the crime in Bali and are under their jurisdiction. Besides, bring them back here for what? they deserve whatever consequences they get.  Hopefully, theres enough money for *a good attorney*



Even with a good attorney, the best out come for them is probably life in prison.


----------



## Ogoma

ambergirl said:


> I think the mom was sick too.   Codependency to the max



I think the mother was off a bit as well. I read she sold her late husband's highly prized work in a basement sale. She apparently didn't know the value, which makes one wonder how she is married to someone and does not know the value of his work.

I wonder what her late husband's four kids from his earlier marriage think about all of this.


----------



## Kiowa

Ogoma said:


> I think the mother was off a bit as well. I read she sold her late husband's highly prized work in a basement sale. She apparently didn't know the value, which makes one wonder how she is married to someone and does not know the value of his work.
> 
> *I wonder what her late husband's four kids from his earlier marriage think about all of this.*



I read somewhere that she did not get on with *his *family...


----------



## Kiowa

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Lord have mercy.  Wish I hadn't have asked   How one can end their mothers life, especially in a violent way, is beyond me. @Kiowa



I'm blessed every day I still have with my parents..


----------



## ambergirl

Kiowa said:


> I'm blessed every day I still have with my parents..



Me too. It is the only thing that as kept me in Babylon...also known as the Bay Area


----------



## Curly Lee

UPDATE: http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-bali-suitcase-murder-20140919-story.html

An Oak Park man has confessed he killed his girlfriend’s mother in a luxury hotel on Indonesia’s Bali island, and the girlfriend has acknowledged helping him stuff the body into a suitcase, the Associated Press and CNN are reporting.

Heather Mack, 18, and her boyfriend Tommy Schaefer, 21, were arrested in Bali on Aug. 13, a day after the body of Sheila von Wiese-Mack was found in a suitcase inside the trunk of a taxi at the St. Regis Bali Resort.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Ok, so now there's another question:

Did he plan the murder on his own, or did girlfriend pressure him to do it?

It probably doesn't matter because they are not in the U.S. but typically these stories end with "my girlfriend told me to do it."


----------



## FlowerHair

Curly Lee said:


> UPDATE: http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-bali-suitcase-murder-20140919-story.html
> 
> An Oak Park man has confessed he killed his girlfriend’s mother in a luxury hotel on Indonesia’s Bali island, and the girlfriend has acknowledged helping him stuff the body into a suitcase, the Associated Press and CNN are reporting.
> 
> Heather Mack, 18, and her boyfriend Tommy Schaefer, 21, were arrested in Bali on Aug. 13, a day after the body of Sheila von Wiese-Mack was found in a suitcase inside the trunk of a taxi at the St. Regis Bali Resort.


 
So he confessed, huh...

I can't stand these two kids. I just shake my head.

ETA I wonder if he confessed so that the girl can go home to the US and have their baby??? 

I surely hope that he's not taking all the blame for her. I have a feeling she's very manipulative.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

FlowerHair said:


> So he confessed, huh...
> 
> I can't stand these two kids. I just shake my head.
> 
> ETA I wonder if he confessed so that the girl can go home to the US and have their baby???
> 
> I surely hope that he's not taking all the blame for her. I have a feeling she's very manipulative.



If the girlfriend acknowledged helping him, she would still be considered an accessory after the fact.  Not sure how harsh the laws would be in Indonesia for that charge, but I bet she still won't be going home any time soon.  These two need to rot in the jail.


----------



## FlowerHair

Update!
He gets 18 years, she gets 10. Their baby has been born. I don't feel sorry for them at all. Murderers.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...end-lashes-s-handed-maximum-18-bars-Bali.html

*Body in suitcase teen gets TEN years: Tearful Heather Mack sentenced for ‘sadistic’ murder of mother as boyfriend lashes out as he’s handed maximum 18 behind bars in Bali *

*Heather Mack, 19, from Chicago jailed for 10 years for killing her mother*
*Panel of judges were lenient towards Mack because she recently gave birth*
*Her boyfriend, Tommy Schaefer, 21 sentenced to 18 years imprisonment*
*He lashed out at photographers outside the court in Denpasar, Bali today*
By RICHARD SHEARS and JENNY STANTON FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 06:23 GMT, 21 April 2015 | UPDATED: 12:36 GMT, 21 April 2015


Body in a suitcase teen Heather Mack cried as she was jailed for 10 years for the 'sadistic' murder of her mother today.

Her sentence came just minutes after her boyfriend Tommy Schaefer, 21, was jailed for 18 years at the same court in Denpasar, Bali and he violently lashed out at photographers.

Mack, 19, from Chicago was found guilty of helping Schaefer stuff the body of her mother into a suitcase.

Last month she was told she would not face the maximum sentence - the death penalty - but could be jailed for 15 years. Today the panel of judges decided to be lenient towards Mack because she recently gave birth.

'Her newborn baby badly needs a mother's love and breastfeeding,' the verdict said.

Following her sentencing, Mack spoke of her anger and sadness that her boyfriend would still be in prison when she was eventually released.

'He will still be in prison when I am freed and he is the father of my daughter,' she said.

'She will be a young girl and she is going to be without a father, while I will be out of prison. He should not have received 18 years like that.'

Meanwhile, Schaefer expressed anger outside the court for the first time since his arrest by lashing out and swearing at photographers. He hit two cameras.

It was a spontaneous display of anger he had not shown before, prompting observers to wonder if the same fury had surfaced in the hotel room where he murdered Sheila von Wiese-Mack.

Tears rolled down Miss Mack's face as the interpreter told her the judges were sending her to jail for the next 10 years.

The sentence has shown, however, that the judges had considered pleas by the defence that she was a young mother with a month-old baby and she had not contributed to the death of her own mother.

But Judge Suweda said: 'She failed to contact the police after the murder. Instead she had run away.'

Ni Ketut Novi Sri Wirani, Mack's lawyer, said: '10 years is better than the 15 years sought by the prosecution, so (we're) happy.'

Moments earlier, the judge jailed Schaefer to 18 years in prison. He said the violence of the crime - in which Schaefer was described as battering Mrs Von Wiese-Mack to death - had shocked Bali by its brutality.

'Taking into account the 340 chapter of criminal code and other related laws, (panel) declared that the defendant Tommy Schaefer has been legally and convincingly guilty of committing premeditated murder,' Judge Suweda said.

'Therefore the defendant is sentenced to 18 years in jail.'
He described Schaefer's actions as sadistic, but said his politeness and remorse during the trial saved him from the heavier punishment - the death sentence.

'Although I do take full responsibility for my actions, I am not a murderer,' Scahefer said after hearing the verdict.

The sentences mean Schaefer will be 39 years old when he is released from Kerobokan Jail. When Mack is released, her daughter will be 10 years old.

The judge said: 'In my decision I have made a special judgment because Heather has a baby who needs a mother. For Tommy, I call the crime sadistic.'

Mack was found guilty of helping her boyfriend put her mother's body in the case before it was loaded into a taxi at the upmarket St Regis Hotel in Bali.

Her lawyers told the court that her young age, the fact that she has a one-month-old baby and the claim that she had no part in the actual death of her mother should see her receiving a reduction.


Earlier today, Mack was all smiles and showed no nervousness when she arrived at Denpasar District Court.


Asked if she was concerned that the judges were expected to hand down long prison sentences for her and Schaefer - who are both from the Chicago area - she said she was ready for whatever they decided.

'Anything... I'm prepared for anything,' she said.

But sitting in front of the judges in a white blouse, Mack's earlier smiling bravado fell away and she began to weep as she listened to the judge outlining the case.

The prosecution claimed the couple had planned the death of Mrs Von Wiese-Mack, based on text messages that had passed between them.

The court has already heard from the prosecution that Schaefer went to Mrs Von Wiese-Mack's hotel room, which she was sharing with daughter, carrying the heavy fruit bowl, which was evidence that he intended to use it on her.

Mack's defence team claimed that during the fatal argument between her mother and Schaefer, she had run and hid in the bathroom - but had then helped her boyfriend push her mother's body into the suitcase because she panicked and he was the father of the child she was carrying.

In the final hours before Mack learned of her fate, she told People magazine that tending to her newborn daughter keeps her from dwelling on what the coming day may bring.

She is allowed to keep her baby in prison with her for two years and Mack said she could not bare to give her up.


'I don't want to separate my family,' she said. 'It's too painful to think about having to be separated from my angel.'

When they were first arrested last August following the discovery of the battered body of Mack's 62-year-old mother in a suitcase that had been placed in the boot of a taxi, they could have faced a mandatory death sentence for premeditated murder.

But Mack claimed she had not been party to her mother’s death and had only assisted her boyfriend in stuffing the body into the suitcase after she panicked.

For his part, Schaefer argued that he had hit Mrs Von Wiese-Mack with the metal part of a fruit bowl after she grabbed him by the throat during an argument in her room at the hotel.

He claimed there had always been dissent between Mrs Von Wiese-Mack and himself because she objected to his relationship with her daughter - particularly after she learned her daughter was pregnant with his child.

Mrs Von Wiese-Mack was the widow of highly regarded jazz and classical composer James L. Mack, who died in 2006 at the age of 76.


----------



## FlowerHair

There are many more photos if you follow the link in my previous post.


----------



## MissSenegal

So what happens to the baby? Where does she go?


----------



## kanozas

You conspire to kill your mother over money, have a child and not expect that child not to wish to do the same to you?  She's worried about her daughter?  Something is missing in this couple.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

I wonder what  prison is like in Bali


----------



## Transformer

Do you have to pay for your own incarceration in Bali?


----------



## FlowerHair

CafedeBelleza said:


> I wonder what  prison is like in Bali



I don't think it's a lot of fun.

I may have posted this before, but this crime reminds me of a Swedish crime some years back when a girl had egged on her boyfriend to kill another girl.

I honestly feel that Heather got a too light sentence. They planned the murder together.

Where is her baby going to go when she's 2? To the US?


----------



## bklynbornNbred

Her sentence was absolutely too light. 

I wonder since daughter can't profit from the murder is the mothers estate is in a trust for the granddaughter?

There are times that arrangements are warranted but in this case I personally wouldn't make that child stay in prison with the mother until she is two. Breastfeeding is important but the daughter facilitated a murder. The baby will survive with can milk and doesn't need to bond with mother that will be in jail. She's using that child to get low security when she should be in maximum with Big Bertha waiting at the door.


----------



## FlowerHair

There's something so sinister about this couple that gives me chills. Ugh.


----------



## Harina

Are we sure about the Bali prison system not being fun? Is she going to get to use her smartphone in actual prison?


----------



## Pat Mahurr

> "*She is allowed to keep her baby in prison with her for two years and Mack said she could not bare to give her up."*



^^ I've never heard of this before.



> 'He will still be in prison when I am freed and he is the father of my daughter,' she said.  'She will be a young girl and she is going to be without a father, while I will be out of prison.'


It sounds as if she'd rather be in prison with him than be free to care for her baby without him.
She's a nut.  He's a violent nut.


----------



## LiftedUp

Ridiculous!  Only 10 and 18 years for murder!  Only!!!!


----------



## SoopremeBeing

10 years? That's it?

In the US, she would have gotten at least 25 years and he would have gotten Life.


----------



## IslandMummy

What a crock! They need life


----------



## PretteePlease

She will get out and still have a long life ahead of her. She is loving the camera and making jokes. You are saying someone is rude how rude is it the kill your mum and stuff her in a suitcase?

They should have delivered that baby sent it to her family along with her remains after they sent her to the firing squad.


----------



## DeepBluSea

She is cold blooded. How do you produce a child like that!? She's more worried about her man than her dead mom. That poor baby.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

'I don't want to separate my family,' she said. 'It's too painful to think about having to be separated from my angel.'

So it's too painful to think about being separated from your daughter but it's not too painful to kill your mother?  Right.

And just how will you be explaining this to your daughter when she grows up--Sweetheart, the reason that you don't have a grandmother is because Mommy and Daddy did a bad thing........


----------



## Kanky

SoopremeBeing said:


> 10 years? That's it?
> 
> In the US, she would have gotten at least 25 years and he would have gotten Life.


They sentenced her like she was a white woman. I told y'all that no black people were involved in this story.


----------



## chicitygirl

So much for Bali having harsher punishments. I just knew they were going to get the firing squad. They killed that poor woman in cold blood and only have to serve 10 years. What a shame. There's folks in jail longer than that on drug charges here. How is it that he's seen in pics with the baby and she gets to keep this child in prison? Here in the U.S., they'd have no access to the baby since they're inmates. They're getting all kinds of privileges that criminals here don't get.


----------



## ThickRoot

chicitygirl said:


> So much for Bali having harsher punishments. I just knew they were going to get the firing squad. They killed that poor woman in cold blood and only have to serve 10 years. What a shame. There's folks in jail longer than that on drug charges here. How is it that he's seen in pics with the baby and she gets to keep this child in prison? Here in the U.S., they'd have no access to the baby since they're inmates. They're getting all kinds of privileges that criminals here don't get.


 Girl just everything you said! I just knew they were gonna get death by firing squad. 10 and 18 years? Wow. So the U.S. justice system would've actually been harsher -- amazing. This is ridiculous what about the poor baby why does she have to suffer cause they're scum, ugh.


----------



## aviddiva77

Huh. How mind blowing at their sentences and the fact that she gets to keep her baby for 2 years. 

While I think it's ridiculous in this case, is this something we could replicate for non-violent crimes in the US?


----------



## HappilyLiberal

I just knew these two fools were going to get the death penalty...  Were those judges smoking something?


----------



## Ipanema

I can't even wrap my mind around this.  How is the girl so unaffected?  It's like she didn't even hate her mother enough to feel remorseless.  She felt absolutely nothing?


----------



## FriscoGirl

Ipanema said:


> I can't even wrap my mind around this.  How is the girl so unaffected?  It's like she didn't even hate her mother enough to feel remorseless.  She felt absolutely nothing?



She is treating this like it is ALL a BIG INCONVENIENCE to her and her little family. I have yet to read were she is quoted as saying she missing her mom; wishes her mom was here, etc… She may not be a sociopath, but there is definitely something clinically wrong with her.


----------



## fasika

FlowerHair said:


> Following her sentencing, Mack spoke of her anger and sadness that her boyfriend would still be in prison when she was eventually released.
> 
> 'He will still be in prison when I am freed and he is the father of my daughter,' she said.
> 
> 'She will be a young girl and she is going to be without a father, while I will be out of prison. He should not have received 18 years like that.'



WTF. She's nuts. Totally nuts.

They need to monitor her really closely so she doesn't kill her child when it's time to separate.



> 'Although I do take full responsibility for my actions, I am not a murderer,' Scahefer said after hearing the verdict.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I'm surprised they didn't get the death penalty. This is a country that is about to execute 9 Australians for drug smuggling. Whatever. There's something creepy about these two indeed. Maybe Dateline will do a report on this. I'd totally watch.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

Wow, I watched some of the videos on that website flowerhair posted, and just wow at everything. First that girl seems so spoiled, like she can't even imagine anything bad happening to her. I'm just amazed at her audacity and how she's sticking by her boyfriend's side as tho he didn't just murder her mother in cold blood! She should be very afraid of him. They both seem to have no regrets or remorse and they seem to be treating this like an inconvenience. And that girl is loving the attention and spotlight. I wonder whose paying her court fees and giving the money to provide for the baby.

Also, Indonesian jails seem to be very lax. She was on her iPhone and just joking around with reporters like nothing. They aren't outfitted in head to toe in an bright orange prison suit and many times they weren't even handcuffed.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> I'm surprised they didn't get the death penalty. This is a country that is about to execute 9 Australians for drug smuggling. Whatever. There's something creepy about these two indeed. Maybe Dateline will do a report on this. I'd totally watch.


Yeah, I'd be interested in some coverage on these two and I'm sure the girl would jump at the chance since she's sticking by her boyfriend and seems to be acting as though she doesn't have a care in the world. I wonder what's going through their minds. Do they miss America or family? Do they realize their young adult years are about to be stripped from them? Do they regret how their life has turned out? With that story they concocted, did they really think they were going to get away with the murder and just return back to the US without any suspicion?


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I may be reaching.....but I wonder if they planned this murder to happen the way it did because they knew they'd get a light sentence if they were busted. Like did they research Bali law to see what the maximum punishment would be for murder? 

I really thought these types of countries had a no-nonsense approach to criminals.

So what will happen once they have served their sentences? Can they go back to the US?


----------



## Zaynab

SoopremeBeing said:


> I may be reaching.....but I wonder if they planned this murder to happen the way it did because they knew they'd get a light sentence if they were busted. Like did they research Bali law to see what the maximum punishment would be for murder?
> 
> I really thought these types of countries had a no-nonsense approach to criminals.
> 
> So what will happen once they have served their sentences? Can they go back to the US?


I was wondering about that too.

I read somewhere else that she had to get her mother's estate to release a certain amount of money to pay for her lawyers, jail fees and she is allowed a phone in there. How are they two of them seeing each other in jail like that? with the baby? I think she thought she would get off easier in another country. OR her mother's millions would get her off.


----------



## Abibi

Either authorities in Bali don't want negative publicity about their prison and/or judicial system or the two brats via their parents' wealth are able to bribe officials or pay for better prison conditions. I remember the police getting them McDonald's when they were first detained. I hope their child doesn't pick up her parents' horrible attitudes. We don't need anymore people like them in the world

I think its horrible that the dead mother's estate had to pay for the murderous daughters legal defense.


----------



## Harina

She's selling her baby. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...us-Bali-prison-infant-s-grandmother-says.html


----------



## sj10460

wow. they let prisoners keep their babies with them?


----------



## nysister

Whomever raises that child should watch out for sociopathic and psychopathic tendencies considering the parents.


----------



## laurend

@sj10460  A lot of third world prisons let you do that. Check out the Locked Up Abroad series from The National Geographic channel.  This should be a bigger story in Chicago than it is in the UK. We rarely get stories about her at home.


----------



## laurend

I don't think Tommy Schaefer's mom should get custody of baby Stella because she did such a great job in raising her son.  BTW, doesn't Mrs. Schaefer look just like Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## Ogoma

laurend said:


> I don't think Tommy Schaefer's mom should get custody of baby Stella because she did such a great job in raising her son.  BTW, doesn't Mrs. Schaefer look just like Samuel L. Jackson.



I am inclined to believe the Daily Mail mixed up the captions (probably intentionally).

I hope the Australian couple gives her the baby back in 10 years (or maybe not). That would be another court case. 

I hope they raise her right.


----------



## LiftedUp

Wow smdh


----------



## SoopremeBeing

This case makes me feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## FlowerHair

Wow. Nothing these people do surprises me, it seems they are capable of every sick thing imaginable to man.

Murderers. Psychopaths.


----------



## werenumber2

Ogoma said:


> I am inclined to believe the Daily Mail mixed up the captions (probably intentionally).



No, they got it right. The bald black woman is the boy's mother:


----------



## doriannc

What are you going to do with $150k while on a Bali prison? I thought she had an inheritance?


----------



## PretteePlease

So if Granny gets the baby and the baby gets the inheritance granny gets paid. Not saying that's her motivation just an observation


----------



## laurend

UPDATE***

Another arrest and it is the cousin of Tommy Schaefer, he helped with the murder by giving advice on how to kill her. They got all this from text message between him and his cousin. They are sociopaths. They won't release all what they said but they are cold bloodied.

Read the story here: http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...urder-federal-charges-met-20150923-story.html


----------



## FlowerHair

I smh at these people. Scary!


----------



## doll-baby

Their prison sentences are too light why can't they be extridited to the US for life in prison?  

I wonder when they get out of jail in Bali will they return to the US and face charges hear as well...


----------



## [email protected]@

laurend said:


> UPDATE***
> 
> Another arrest and it is the cousin of Tommy Schaefer, he helped with the murder by giving advice on how to kill her. They got all this from text message between him and his cousin. They are sociopaths. They won't release all what they said but they are cold bloodied.
> 
> Read the story here: http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...urder-federal-charges-met-20150923-story.html



Wow. If I wanted someone dead I would not know who to call about it. He's effed up and must come from and effed up family.

So they were both sentenced already? Why did they get so little time? How come no one from the girl's family adopted the child. I have an idea why, but I'm just throwing it out there.


----------



## FlowerHair

keyawarren said:


> Wow. If I wanted someone dead I would not know who to call about it. He's effed up and must come from and effed up family.
> 
> So they were both sentenced already? Why did they get so little time? How come no one from the girl's family adopted the child. I have an idea why, but I'm just throwing it out there.


I think she wanted to keep the baby as long as possible for selfish reasons - she'd get better treatment etc. Now she wants to control whoever has the baby so that she can in turn control the money.

These are two very, very greedy young people.


----------



## werenumber2

I know the girl's father is deceased but what's the story with the boy's father? 

It's so funny to read earlier comments in this thread talking about how these kids are going to be stoned, have to stand in front of the firing range, etc and they're probably living better in that Indonesian prison than some FREE people living in their own hometown of Chicago. Like nysister said, I think both of them are sociopaths and likely to be VERY persuasive - I'm sure they've got inmates and prison personnel alike wrapped around their fingers.


----------



## Harina

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...illers-Bali-jail-sentences-cut-Christmas.html

Anger as body-in-suitcase killers have their Bali jail sentences cut for Christmas


----------



## Femmefatal1981

Harina said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...illers-Bali-jail-sentences-cut-Christmas.html
> 
> Anger as body-in-suitcase killers have their Bali jail sentences cut for Christmas


It was only cut by 1 month...


----------



## Peppermynt

Well these two fools have finally made their debut on Killer Couples on the Oxygen channel. Watched it this weekend and still can’t get over the level of callousness and stupidity involved.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...killer-Heather-Mack-confesses-mom-murder.html

This girl is living life in Bali..wow!!! No remorse what so ever.

An acquaintance of mine had a big falling out with her man recently...and then he asked her to go to Ghana as a family trip to rekindle. I told her do not go...you may never come back!!!

Poor lady...her daughter is evil.


----------



## Kiowa

Sweetg said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...killer-Heather-Mack-confesses-mom-murder.html
> 
> This girl is living life in Bali..wow!!! No remorse what so ever.
> 
> An acquaintance of mine had a big falling out with her man recently...*and then he asked her to go to Ghana as a family trip to rekindle. I told her do not go...you may never come back!!!*
> 
> Poor lady...her daughter is evil.


Growing up, this happened to a family friend... neither the Mother-In-Law, Sisters-In-Law or Aunts liked her..no-one really knows what really happened, except that after a month,she came back in a black box...


----------



## FlowerHair

CAN SOMEBODY TAKE HER BABY AWAY!

She's a sick and twisted individual and no child should have to grow up with her! Behind bars!?

Maybe she truly believes that her mother killed her father, maybe it's even true. I don't doubt that she has suffered from a lot of abuse to have her brain so thoroughly rewired from a normal state. But she is a dangerous and callous person, who lies in almost every sentence. Scary.

Trust me, this will not be her last murder.

Tommy is doing the right thing, trying to lay low until he's released.


----------



## FlowerHair

I can't believe Tommy got 18 years and Heather only 10.

This is really strange:
*This week is the lowest in the pair's time in Bali as Stella is being taken away from them and will be living with an Australian couple, who only knew Mack after they started visiting her during the trial.*

And Tommy didn't have any say in this...that's so odd. I'm sure the Australian couple is doing it for the money.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4324558/Body-suitcase-murderer-writes-poem-daughter.html

Why can't she live with Tommy's parents?

ETA: apparently Tommy's mother has petitioned to raise the little girl.

His mother really looks masculine. I know this isn't relevant to this thread, but still...


----------



## doriannc

Sweetg said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...killer-Heather-Mack-confesses-mom-murder.html
> 
> This girl is living life in Bali..wow!!! No remorse what so ever.
> 
> An acquaintance of mine had a big falling out with her man recently...and then he asked her to go to Ghana as a family trip to rekindle. I told her do not go...you may never come back!!!
> 
> Poor lady...her daughter is *evil*.


This girl will soon get out I less than 8 years with her daughter and millions of dollars. All the while her poor dumb ex won't ever get to be an actual father to that baby. I hope his family sues her now that she said she was the one that killed her mother. She probably used her pregnancy to get a lighter sentence. Why hasn't anyone adopted the daughter yet? She does not need to be around that  sociopath. That kid could very well turn into one too if they watch it.


----------



## whosthatgurl

FlowerHair said:


> I can't believe Tommy got 18 years and Heather only 10.
> 
> This is really strange:
> *This week is the lowest in the pair's time in Bali as Stella is being taken away from them and will be living with an Australian couple, who only knew Mack after they started visiting her during the trial.*
> 
> And Tommy didn't have any say in this...that's so odd. I'm sure the Australian couple is doing it for the money.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4324558/Body-suitcase-murderer-writes-poem-daughter.html
> 
> Why can't she live with Tommy's parents?
> 
> ETA: apparently Tommy's mother has petitioned to raise the little girl.
> 
> His mother really looks masculine. I know this isn't relevant to this thread, but still...


I really thought she was Randy Jackson.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

FlowerHair said:


> I can't believe Tommy got 18 years and Heather only 10.
> 
> This is really strange:
> *This week is the lowest in the pair's time in Bali as Stella is being taken away from them and will be living with an Australian couple, who only knew Mack after they started visiting her during the trial.*
> 
> And Tommy didn't have any say in this...that's so odd. I'm sure the Australian couple is doing it for the money.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4324558/Body-suitcase-murderer-writes-poem-daughter.html
> 
> Why can't she live with Tommy's parents?
> 
> ETA: apparently Tommy's mother has petitioned to raise the little girl.
> 
> His mother really looks masculine. I know this isn't relevant to this thread, but still...



I see where the mental illness in his family comes from


----------



## Peppermynt

doriannc said:


> This girl will soon get out I less than 8 years with her daughter and millions of dollars. All the while her poor dumb ex won't ever get to be an actual father to that baby. I hope his family sues her now that she said she was the one that killed her mother. She probably used her pregnancy to get a lighter sentence. Why hasn't anyone adopted the daughter yet? She does not need to be around that  sociopath. That kid could very well turn into one too if they watch it.



Actually she will likely be tried in the US too. The feds are on it from an article I read last night. Plus her mother's siblings are not trying to let her profit from murdering their sister. So she might want to stay in Bali with her new girlfriend cause she's gonna get hemmed up here too.


----------



## GreenEyedJen

His mother might have or might have had cancer. That would explain the hair thing. Her skin looks really smooth like the hair just fell out, not like when it's physically taken off.


----------



## doriannc

Peppermynt said:


> Actually she will likely be tried in the US too. The feds are on it from an article I read last night. Plus her mother's siblings are not trying to let her profit from murdering their sister. So she might want to stay in Bali with her new girlfriend cause she's gonna get hemmed up here too.


That poor kid.   makes  me want to cry how some kids come into this world already destined for heartache, all because of their selfish parents. While others would give anything just to have a child.

I hope Bali extradites her after she's freed. Does double jeopardy apply only to the states right?

And how do we know she's telling the truth about her mother killing her dad? She's a known liar!


----------



## SoopremeBeing

doriannc said:


> I hope Bali extradites her after she's freed. Does double jeopardy apply only to the states right?



I think DJ only applies to those who have been found innocent, maybe our more law-savvy members can clarify.

If so, she can very well be tried and convicted of murder a second time since she was found guilty the 1st time.


----------



## FlowerHair

Dp


----------



## GinnyP

whosthatgurl said:


> I really thought she was Randy Jackson.


----------



## vevster

I forgot about this story. Crazy.

This story gives me the creeps.


----------



## FlowerHair

A book about the murder is out.

http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/re...r/news-story/82883404823166305108955917c4b1e8

*Secrets behind Bali heiress murder*
WITH her mother brutally bludgeoned to death and stuffed gruesomely into a suitcase, Heather needed to flee Bali, and fast.

NUSA Dua, 45km south of the Balinese capital, Denpasar, prides itself on being the top hotel region in Bali. With its long beaches of white sand, it’s a popular destination for those who don’t mind paying a high price for their holiday on the Island of Gods.

Claiming to be the best of the best is the five-star St Regis Hotel, where rooms can run to $2000 or more for a night. But guests enjoy all that Bali, and any top hotel in the Western world, can offer. With a driveway entrance that stands beside a rather nondescript road, guests are left breathless as they enter the fabulous lobby with its ball-shaped chandeliers, plush carpets and polished floors The staff give everyone special attention, as if they are the only guests there.

After an introductory fruit drink, Sheila von Wiese-Mack and her daughter Heather were taken to room 317, which offered ultimate luxury, with a separate lounge area and a wide balcony. A choice of airconditioning or ceiling fans added to guests’ comforts. Below, a picture-postcard pool area awaited guests who wanted to do nothing all day but lie around and take an occasional swim. And then there was the beach area, fringed with a line of red sun umbrellas.

Taking in their fabulous surroundings, Sheila might have thought that if she couldn’t build a new and loving mother-daughter relationship in this place, then she never would.





Shiela hoped the St Regis in Bali was the perfect place to renew her relationship with her daughter._Source:Supplied_

After they had unpacked, Heather told her mother that she was going for a walk — the start of a routine which left Sheila perturbed as she would have preferred to be spending more time with her daughter. It is not thought that Tommy Schaefer’s name came up at all on the occasions when mother and daughter were able to sit together at the poolside, beside the beach or in the dining room where artistically-presented dishes — lobster, imported prime steaks — were available, along with exotic cocktails. Sunrises and sunsets were breathtaking. The setting was a favourite for Westerners’ weddings and for Sheila no surroundings could have been better for her bonding plans.

Sheila might have wondered what could possibly go wrong, although her daughter’s frequent disappearances for many hours at a time as the days drifted by continued to be a source of concern.

Then, on August 11, 2014, less than two weeks after the American mother and daughter had arrived, Heather went off for the day and by nightfall had not returned. Sheila watched midnight come and go. Should she raise the alarm? Perhaps Heather had gone to a nightclub or had met a group of people she liked and had dinner with them. The last thing Sheila wanted, on this special trip to patch things up between them, was to give the impression that she was trying to interfere in her daughter’s life She was an adult, after all. But when 3am came with still no sign of Heather, Sheila decided it was time for action. She hurried through the empty lobby and demanded at the front desk to see the duty manager.

“Have you seen my daughter anywhere?” she asked the manager.

Not in her wildest imagination could she have foreseen the answer. Heather was in the hotel after all. But she was staying in another room. Baffled, Sheila asked for an explanation. A further shock came.

“Madam, you are paying for two rooms. She is there.”

And whose room was it, the stunned mother wanted to know.

“It’s a Mr Schaefer.”





Tommy Schaefer was captured along with his girlfriend Heather after the murder of Heather’s mother Sheila Von Weise at the St Regis hotel._Source:News Corp Australia_





American Heather Mack secretly booked an extra room for her boyfriend while on holiday with her mum._Source:News Corp Australia_

According to a staff member, it took a moment or two for the news to sink in. Then Sheila insisted on being put through to Schaefer’s room, 616.

“Get down to the lobby this minute,” she ordered her daughter. She knew what had happened — just as it had happened before. Heather had taken one of her credit cards and had paid for Schaefer’s room, a plan that had clearly been hatched back in Chicago while, as the days had gone by, Sheila had been working slowly and carefully at bringing her daughter closer to her.

When Heather finally stepped into the lobby, her mother pulled no punches.

“So Tommy Schaefer the thief is here?” she cried, close to hysterics.

Heather shrugged, but agreed to return to the room she was sharing with her mother.

“When we get home,” she was heard to tell her daughter, “I’m going to sue that man for fraud. And who paid for his air ticket to come here? On my credit card as well?”

Heather’s silence told her all she wanted to know. The pair returned to room 317, but instead of going to bed, or offering her mother an apology, or at least some kind of explanation, Heather spent the next few hours busily texting Tommy.

It was 8.30am and other guests were heading to the various breakfast locations in the hotel when the bell of Sheila’s room sounded. It was Tommy. He hugged Heather, then turned his eyes towards Sheila. What ensued was a screaming match between the tall man and Sheila, who was dwarfed by his size. Still in her nightdress, she called him a thief and used a derogatory name for a black person.

“You forget, your own husband was black,” he answered back.

“Yes,” Sheila is known to have replied, “he was black, but unlike you he was rich!”

At first, Tommy laughed — but then he snapped. From under his T-shirt he produced a fruit bowl with a heavy metal handle that he’d brought from his room and swung it hard into Sheila’s face. And as she stumbled backwards, arms flailing as she tried to scratch him and push him away, he struck her again and again in the face while she lay on her back. Again and again he smashed the handle into her face, battering so furiously that she became unrecognisable. And then she was still.





Heather Mack was arrested after her mother’s body was found in a suitcase. Picture: Lukman S Bintoro_Source:Supplied_

While this murderous, bloody scene was being played out, Heather slipped away into the bathroom, before Tommy called for her to come out. They hugged. And then he told her, “Sheila is dead.”

Some days later, a senior police officer opened a thick file of photographs and told me to brace myself as he opened it to a picture of Sheila’s face. It was immediately obvious to me why Sheila had died — no-one could have survived such a battering. Yet it wasn’t the blows that had killed her. An autopsy had revealed she had choked to death on her own blood, which had flowed down into her lungs.

Heather and Tommy stared down at the blood-soaked body. They needed to do something. They were to claim later that they considered telling the hotel management that there had been a terrible accident but realised such a story would only result in the police being called. So why not, they had discussed, take the body directly to the police themselves? And what would they tell them? There was only one excuse that they could think of — there had been a terrible row and Sheila had attacked Tommy and he had acted in self-defence. Fearing for his life, he had grabbed the fruit bowl and just struck at Sheila, who, they could perhaps tell the police, was like a woman possessed, who refused to listen to his pleas to back off. But they couldn’t see that excuse being accepted, for Tommy was much stronger than his victim.

They couldn’t leave the body in the room. They had to get it out of there and they also needed enough time to flee Bali before the body was discovered. Tommy went back to his room, then returned to Sheila’s carrying a silver-coloured hard-sided suitcase. What followed next was unimaginable

The two lovers lifted Sheila partially into the opened suitcase, but she was far too big. That wasn’t going to stop them. Again, I was later shown a photo of how they had stuffed Sheila into the suitcase. With blood seeping from her ears, nose and mouth and into her blond hair, they first wrapped her in a sheet before, using brute strength, her bones cracking, they folded her in, bending her forwards so her head was between her legs, which had been folded back towards her ears. It wasn’t a perfect fit; they couldn’t close the case completely so they retrieved another sheet and used it to tie the lid down as best they could.





Tommy Schaefer was convicted of killing Sheila Von Weise at the St Regis Hotel in Bali. Picture: Lukman S Bintoro_Source:Supplied_

It was noon when they took two other bags down to a taxi, but asked a bellboy to push a trolley with the very heavy suitcase down to the lobby. A receptionist who saw red stains on the outside of the suitcase made a remark about it, but Heather said it was ‘just make-up stains.’ Then, following the bellboy to the taxi, Tommy helped lift the suitcase into the trunk, making an excuse for its weight. They told the driver to wait a moment and they’d be right back after paying their bill. But at the reception desk there was a snag. Heather could not check out because the accommodation was on her mother’s card — and Tommy couldn’t leave, either, because Sheila had cancelled the card that Heather had used to book him in with. Even worse, Heather couldn’t retrieve her passport because it was in a hotel safe box, along with her mother’s and only Sheila had permission to open it.

‘Are you telling me we can’t go?’ Heather asked a staff member.

‘Not until we speak to madam,’ came the reply in reference to Sheila.

There were three ways out of the hotel — through the front entrance, taking a route past the swimming pool and onto the beach or, more dramatically, by scaling a wall. Later, staff were to say that security cameras recorded Heather and Tommy climbing over the wall. At the busy roadside, beyond the oasis that was the St Regis, they waved down another taxi and asked to be taken to the airport. They had return tickets to the US. It was just a matter, they naively believed, of talking their way through immigration without passports. Their wild expectations failed, so they jumped into another taxi and asked to be taken to a cheap hotel. While they didn’t have passports — a requirement of all foreign guests checking in — they made up the excuse on registering that they would have them the following day.

Back at the St Regis, the taxi driver was wondering where the guests who had asked him to wait had got to. Idly he looked at the silver suitcase and now it seemed that blood was seeping out through the partially-closed lid. He reported his suspicions to the hotel staff and, confirming it belonged to the American couple who had tried to book out an hour earlier, the management told the taxi driver to take the case immediately to the police. At a local police station, officers reeled when they opened the case and saw the squashed up, bloodied body of a blond woman.





Heather Mack was also convicted, but was pregnant during her trial, and gave birth while incarcerated. Picture: Lukman S Bintoro_Source:News Corp Australia_

Soon an island-wide alert was put out for the young couple. The airport and ports were alerted and it wasn’t long before word came back that they had already tried in vain to fly out of the country. Police were confident it was just a matter of time before they had the pair in custody. They had no convincing ID, no credit card they could use and a questionable amount of money. The following day officers received the news that the pair were at a budget hotel, some 10km from the St Regis, having checked in under their own names.

Police raided the room and found the pair still in bed. They had apparently had sex during the night, in between working out what their next move was to be.

As police ordered them to get dressed before leading them out to a waiting car they appeared to show little concern about what had happened.

It seemed they were confident that the story they were going to tell — about Tommy striking Sheila in self defence, that they had tried to call the US consulate but had heard only an answering machine, that they had panicked at the time but were going to make a full report to the police, that there had never been any intention of killing Sheila — was going to be accepted and they’d soon be on their way back to the United States.





What happens in Bali details the murder plus other notorious stories from the Indonesian island._Source:Supplied_

What Happens In Bali by Richard Shears, New Holland Publishers, $32.99, out now.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Lord I did not know all the details of the case.  That is truly awful.
I believe that since they have never been tried in America they could still be charged.


----------



## 1QTPie

Oh my GOD!!!


The fact that he brought the bowl to her room...  Who has the baby?


----------



## Zaynab

She’s living it up in prison. That’s so crazy


----------



## fasika

That article reads like half-fiction, half-truth. 

Did the dead woman really call him a racial slur? I wouldn't be surprised that she said the difference between him and her former husband is that the other black guy was rich.

A lot of these non-black women see black men that way.


----------



## Reinventing21

I find it truly annoying when white blond victims have their blond hair referenced a zillion times as if that makes what happened to them worse than what happens to anyone else. 

That said, those two are cold blooded evil. Even if she could not stand her mom, even if she was so under the spell of her evil incarnate boyfriend, how did she stomach seeing her own mother brutally killed and stuffed like garbage into a suitcase. She is beyond evil. That poor baby. I pray she ends up normal.


----------



## jeanghrey

fasika said:


> That article reads like half-fiction, half-truth.
> 
> Did the dead woman really call him a racial slur? I wouldn't be surprised that she said the difference between him and her former husband is that the other black guy was rich.
> 
> A lot of these non-black women see black men that way.



No black women were harmed so I'm not losing any sleep over this story


----------



## vevster

She has a lesbian lover, and is addicted to crystal meth.


----------



## Zaynab

fasika said:


> That article reads like half-fiction, half-truth.
> 
> Did the dead woman really call him a racial slur? I wouldn't be surprised that she said the difference between him and her former husband is that the other black guy was rich.
> 
> A lot of these non-black women see black men that way.


I actually believe she said that. WW do think think like that


----------



## Zaynab

vevster said:


> She has a lesbian lover, and is addicted to crystal meth.


The girl in jail?


----------



## vevster

Zaynab said:


> The girl in jail?


Yep. If you google her name. There is a paper that follows her. She is irredeemable.


----------



## nysister

Reinventing21 said:


> I find it truly annoying when white blond victims have their blond hair referenced a zillion times as if that makes what happened to them worse than what happens to anyone else.
> 
> That said, those two are cold blooded evil. Even if she could not stand her mom, even if she was so under the spell of her evil incarnate boyfriend, how did she stomach seeing her own mother brutally killed and stuffed like garbage into a suitcase. She is beyond evil. That poor baby. I pray she ends up normal.



Agreed. When that happens I start to lose sympathy for the victim. Mean but true.

I also agree that no matter what these two are disgusting and are rabid and evil.


----------



## werenumber2

jeanghrey said:


> No black women were harmed so I'm not losing any sleep over this story



Dang, just because the boy’s mother is butch and bald doesn’t mean she’s a man!


----------



## SoopremeBeing

vevster said:


> Yep. If you google her name. There is a paper that follows her. She is irredeemable.



And what is sad is that, she more than likely doesn't care.


----------



## Sally.

just read the preview from the book...wow!

i've been following this story since it happened but a lot of these details are new for me. the girl had a life i could only dream of, but was too spoiled and privilege to see that. all she knew was that her mother didn't approve of her dating some guy, and never being told "no" at any point in her life, this sent her into a bratty rebellious rage. i wish i was vacationing in bali for two weeks at 2k a night for a room.

she was too privileged and spoiled to even think she could get in trouble for murder! it seems like her privilege is continuing to serve her well too. she's even living the life in jail!

while i hate people aren't self aware, i wonder if there is something to be learned from spoiled, privileged people. they seem to think and believe that the world owes them, and the world responds in a way that gives them what they want. is that similar to positive thinking/setting intentions?


----------



## jeanghrey

werenumber2 said:


> Dang, just because the boy’s mother is butch and bald doesn’t mean she’s a man!



She’s not a victim in this story, statement doesn’t apply to her


----------



## ejfel

GreenEyedJen said:


> His mother might have or might have had cancer. That would explain the hair thing. Her skin looks really smooth like the hair just fell out, not like when it's physically taken off.


Yep, she may be physically sick. As you can see even her eyebrows and lashes are missing. Maybe so sort of alopecia if not chemo therapy drugs.


----------

